# vintage bike ID



## rustyman (Oct 7, 2012)

I am wanting to restore this bike and want to know a little information about it and I am hoping someone on here can shed some light on this. Maybe year, make, acces






sories (tank). Any and all help will be appreciated. rustyman


----------

